# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  peppermint molted twice in three weeks

## lost

I have had my peppermint for about three weeks now and it has molted twice and have been told that this is not right.The fish shop were i brought it said that there were two different sizes and i have the large one am i right to worry?

----------


## Gary R

na i would not worry to much on that m8 anythink from 3 to 6 weeks, Molting is a good thing and it shows that they are eating well as every time they Molt they are growing

 :nite:  m8

----------


## lost

GUYS update i have just watched my peppermint eating it seemed to lay over the aptasia and next thing it was gone.Now its crawling all over the rocks.At last something is going right :beer: beers all round  :lol:  :greenguy:

----------


## Timo

I never saw an apt come back in my tank but since i lost mine in the sink a few weeks ago i now have 2 apt's growing in the tank argh.

----------


## lost

Get a peppermint mate :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Timo

> Get a peppermint mate


My trigger keeps saying the same thing to me  :lol:

----------


## lost

:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:

----------

